# Secret Santa....



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok who sent this to Willow? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Me me me - it was me, I sent it by mistake 
Send it back now please - express delivery!!!!!!
......
Is this Henry????? Xxxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh hi there little guy! Aren't you adorable! I'm sure your sister will just love you 

Glad the secret is out 

Woooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo :twothumbs::ilmc::baby2::love-eyes::welcome::ciao:arty::congrats::wave:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yayyyy there is little Pippin I so love him I noticed he was missing this morning send him back pronto


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Yayyyy there is little Pippin I so love him I noticed he was missing this morning send him back pronto


This looks like a very gorgeous adorable reason why you should get poo two renee x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tracey why would I can admire all the sweet babies on here


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Yayyyy there is little Pippin I so love him I noticed he was missing this morning send him back pronto


Right now his mom calls him Sam. I don't mind Sam but love Pippin and Oliver. Feel free to vote or add. We have a while yet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Oliver goes best with Jake and Willow.

My vote goes to Oliver!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tracey why would I can admire all the sweet babies on here


Because you can't touch them and smell them and wipe up their pee and poop on here!! Xx
You will get poo two - your thinking about reasons not to......x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm puppy popcorn.. Can't beat it! I can smell little Oliver.. All puppiness.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Right now his mom calls him Sam. I don't mind Sam but love Pippin and Oliver. Feel free to vote or add. We have a while yet.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Absolutely adorable - your all very lucky & so is little puppy to have you all as his new wonderful forever family.
I always thought you wanted a Henry huggle monster?
Pippin suits his cute face x
Ooooo I can't wait to hear what jake and willow think - when is he coming home?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Because you can't touch them and smell them and wipe up their pee and poop on here!! Xx
> You will get poo two - your thinking about reasons not to......x


I will admire Donna's new baby and pretend he is mine I can live through the tuff times when she posts about him pooping on the stairs etc....and offer support. I will live vicariously through her


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I will admire Donna's new baby and pretend he is mine I can live through the tuff times when she posts about him pooping on the stairs etc....and offer support. I will live vicariously through her


Poop on the stairs??? No way - that's willows patch, pup will have to find its own pooping spot x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I will admire Donna's new baby and pretend he is mine I can live through the tuff times when she posts about him pooping on the stairs etc....and offer support. I will live vicariously through her


We'll see........
The announcement will come.....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I will admire Donna's new baby and pretend he is mine I can live through the tuff times when she posts about him pooping on the stairs etc....and offer support. I will live vicariously through her


well my mom is just telling me that Jake pooped on the floor and went after his friend Reilly today. Sigh.... start lining up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Right now his mom calls him Sam. I don't mind Sam but love Pippin and Oliver. Feel free to vote or add. We have a while yet.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is Bruce! Bruce Wayne. Soooo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> He is Bruce! Bruce Wayne. Soooo cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yes!! The masked defender. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> well my mom is just telling me that Jake pooped on the floor and went after his friend Reilly today. Sigh.... start lining up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, Willow set a good example. Wasn't his tummy upset? Probably still remnants of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Yes!! The masked defender.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes he does look like he has a little eye mask on - a true super hero, how about zorro?? X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Donna he is a real stunner, you have a knack of chosing those  So pleased you took the final step, congratulations!!:baby: Can't wait to hear how it goes, so happy for you


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Ok who sent this to Willow?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The Wizard of Oz xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been quiet because I am terribly indecisive and I'm terrified that it won't work out. 
But the money is down. The deed is done. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He looks like a Bandit! Beautiful. Are you really getting him or is this a joke?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> He looks like a Bandit! Beautiful. Are you really getting him or is this a joke?


Ooh, how about Smokey, as in Smokey and the bandit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> He looks like a Bandit! Beautiful. Are you really getting him or is this a joke?


He will be here sometime after Dec 10. He us an F1 Dad is a mini poodle 14lbs abd mom is a blue merle cocker 20 lbs. His litter had nine pups. He was the smallest. The breeder expects him to be 15 pounds tops. She says he is very laid back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Zorro, Flynn, Jessie,Clyde , Dick (Turpin) x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh wow so he'll be home for Christmas - how exciting! 
What does Dillon think??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

:twothumbs::baby::best_wishes::love-eyes::yo::whoo:arty::washing::wave:

That is so exciting!!! Congratulations!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah Donna you let the puppy out of the bag! Hahaha hi there buddy! B likes batman for a name!!!the theatre girl in me love pippin....and lady likes Oliver! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Buddy has a ring to it xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ok who sent this to Willow?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just love his eyes. They are huge!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Blue xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh imagine how gorgeous he's going to be x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dillon says if I name him osgood after his favorite hockey goalie it will be his favorite dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Isn't he a doll!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Dillon says if I name him osgood after his favorite hockey goalie it will be his favorite dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Willow won't be mad that she's displaced?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Isn't he a doll!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No.. He's a dog!
Or are you on about Dillon??  xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dolly s nice but could get a complex xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> No.. He's a dog!
> Or are you on about Dillon??  xx


Hahahhahah you funny woman you! Yes the dog...not Dillon, don't think he'd appreciate that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Willow won't be mad that she's displaced?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Willow is fun loving and easy going. It is Jakei am worried about. So much that I passed up on a chocolate merle that I wanted because the breeder told me he was feisty and s stunning blue merle with blue eyes because the breeder wouldn't tell me what his temperament was (and because she thought gee was a chocolate merle and she should know better) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow is fun loving and easy going. It is Jakei am worried about. So much that I passed up on a chocolate merle that I wanted because the breeder told me he was feisty and s stunning blue merle with blue eyes because the breeder wouldn't tell me what his temperament was (and because she thought gee was a chocolate merle and she should know better)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe Bruce (I'm calling him by my name of choice) will trigger a paternal nature in Jake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If that is not the cutest thing I have seen on here I'll eat my computer! He is the sweetest little peanut. You lucky, lucky, lucky thing! Jealous does not even begin to cover it for me.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> If that is not the cutest thing I have seen on here I'll eat my computer! He is the sweetest little peanut. You lucky, lucky, lucky thing! Jealous does not even begin to cover it for me.


I couldn't have said it better myself!!! Sooooooo jealous!! His eyes are stunning big!!! He is a heart stopper for sure!!!! Good job Donna!!!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself!!! Sooooooo jealous!! His eyes are stunning big!!! He is a heart stopper for sure!!!! Good job Donna!!!!!!


This is all hubby. He wanted this one from the start. I was hung up in a chocolate merle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG that second picture is just too much Christine was on the couch screaming "I want him" What a baby!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> OMG that second picture is just too much Christine was on the couch screaming "I want him" What a baby!


Nick said I love the swirl on his belly. Me "that's his dink honey" 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Nick said I love the swirl on his belly. Me "that's his dink honey"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:laugh::laugh::laugh: too funny!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Nick said I love the swirl on his belly. Me "that's his dink honey"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahhahah aha omg omg hahahahahahaha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Donna he is so beautiful - that middle pic with the "swirl on his tummy" he's got his little arms out saying "cuddle me mummy!!" SO. CUTE!!!

I like Oliver, or Karen's suggestion of Blue.

Maybe Jake will just be relieved that willow will stop bothering him a little? It will all work out fine  happy Christmas Willow!! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations, he's a beauty, I thought it was baby Jake at first as some kind of a joke thread, what an amazing Christmas you'll have  I like Pippin, Bandit and Blue xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna!
I logged off at the wrong time yesterday - but what a lovely thread to find this morning... Like Marion I had to read all the way through to make sure this was not some elaborate joke 
He is lovely aaaahhhh! I'm looking forward to the poop threads that are sure to follow his arrival 
I like Bruce, but he could also be Robin to Jake's Batman?!!! Robin would be very seasonal.
Lucky you x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awww Robin! That would be cute and funny!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love the new pictures, I love the one of him cuddled up asleep .....we'll be counting down soon xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

DONNA!!! can't believe it! guess I shouldn't be so surprised really, I know whenever someone on here starts thinking whether another pup is possible it quickly becomes a done deal, he is soooo cute. He could be Ossie for your sons team, or I like Bandit, Zorro, oh actually any of the already mentioned names.
When I read the swirl post I first thought, 'whats a dink honey?' then I realised!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> DONNA!!! can't believe it! guess I shouldn't be so surprised really, I know whenever someone on here starts thinking whether another pup is possible it quickly becomes a done deal, he is soooo cute. He could be Ossie for your sons team, or I like Bandit, Zorro, oh actually any of the already mentioned names.
> When I read the swirl post I first thought, 'whats a dink honey?' then I realised!!!


I really wanted a baby Dudley to finish my poo pack but hubby is set against solid colors. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bandit...I like that Dawn x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Bandit...I like that Dawn x


Nick likes that too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I like Oliver (Ollie for short!) Jake, Willow & Ollie . . Sweet! Or Jake . . Willow . . and Oliver . . 1 2 & 3 Syllables! All sound different to avoid confusion also.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He's always going to be my Bruce Wayne. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Bandit...I like that Dawn x


It had already been mentioned on here, but yes I think that is a cute name - mind you he could end up being called Bandy which doesn't sound quite the same! (having said that a friend of mine had a dog called Bullitt and it was never changed to Bully!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We call willow monkey more than willow and Jake answers to poo bear. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I really wanted a baby Dudley to finish my poo pack but hubby is set against solid colors.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why is that?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Why is that?


I don't know but he wouldn't entertain it. There is a breeder who was going to sell me a puppy and she has the most amazing silver buffs, but he said no. He did not like solid color dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I don't know but he wouldn't entertain it. There is a breeder who was going to sell me a puppy and she has the most amazing silver buffs, but he said no. He did not like solid color dogs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Strange! 

Haha.. My two are solid!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Strange!
> 
> Haha.. My two are solid!


And they are lovely. When we got Willow I wanted a solid red and he refused. I gave in because he didn't even want two. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> And they are lovely. When we got Willow I wanted a solid red and he refused. I gave in because he didn't even want two.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's a lucky man! Your a good wife. Allowing him what he wants. I understand though, compromise is what it's all about


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> He's a lucky man! Your a good wife. Allowing him what he wants. I understand though, compromise is what it's all about


Yes I can comprise. I just wanted a red and a second so what's a little white 
This time I really wanted a chocolate merle he liked the blues better...blue...chocolate...it's all the same. Tho I did so want a little liver nose. I'll have to enjoy Lola and Nina
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Your little one has such a perfect shiney black button nose:love-eyes: Is he far from you? Will you be able to collect him yourselves from the breeder?

(Savannah says congratulations and if Lola and Nina are busy she is always up for sending you a brown nose fix






)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Your little one has such a perfect shiney black button nose:love-eyes: Is he far from you? Will you be able to collect him yourselves from the breeder?
> 
> (Savannah says congratulations and if Lola and Nina are busy she is always up for sending you a brown nose fix
> View attachment 29425
> )


Oh how I love her nose!!! 
She is not close, but she is going to have him driven here. She has a few others coming this way.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That will be one amazing cargo.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm in LOVE with the double swirl on his tummy!! He looks soooo tiny!! Love the sleeping picture . . . what day are you getting him?? What name??? Don't make me give you my SECRET boy name reserved for . . . . the little Spring boy I will NEVER get according to Freddy!!! lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I'm in LOVE with the double swirl on his tummy!! He looks soooo tiny!! Love the sleeping picture . . . what day are you getting him?? What name??? Don't make me give you my SECRET boy name reserved for . . . . the little Spring boy I will NEVER get according to Freddy!!! lol


Never say never. I was told never also.  he will be home some time after Dec ten depending am weather.
I really like the name Pippin but my son is pushing for Osgood. (Ozzie for short) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

He's just adorable  I think Bandit suits him - he's got lovely cheeky eyes!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I found out yesterday he is starting his trip to us on dec 15th. Weather permitting he should be here by the 16th.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's not that long xxxx how is he travelling??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> That's not that long xxxx how is he travelling??


Her friend is driving a few of them out this way. She will deliver him right to our door


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Never say never. I was told never also.  he will be home some time after Dec ten depending am weather.
> I really like the name Pippin but my son is pushing for Osgood. (Ozzie for short)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I quite like osgood/Ozzie! I like names that are a bit more unusual. Nice for your son to name him too


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He could also look like a little pip though. 

You will have to get another one so you can use both


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> He could also look like a little pip though.
> 
> You will have to get another one so you can use both


That can't happen with out a divorce but i will gladly offer up the name we don't use to Renee, Christine and Molly


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I keep on popping back on this thread to look at Ozzie (I like it ) he is so sweet.
He looks like he is going to be a little chap - how big are his parents and what generation is he and when do we get more pictures


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he will be a pocket poo!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I keep on popping back on this thread to look at Ozzie (I like it ) he is so sweet.
> He looks like he is going to be a little chap - how big are his parents and what generation is he and when do we get more pictures


His mom is a 20 pound blue merle cocker and dad is a 14 pound mini poodle. There were nine pups in the litter. Ozzy wad the smallest. His breeder fits not expect him to be more than 15 pounds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mom and dad
And the boys if the litter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna is the name decided? Everyone is calling him Ozzy!? When did that happen?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Parents look lovely, is this breeder from anywhere near any ILMC members, or have any of the other dogs come from her?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna is the name decided? Everyone is calling him Ozzy!? When did that happen?


I keep trying different ones on. Most of the time I call him Batman. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Parents look lovely, is this breeder from anywhere near any ILMC members, or have any of the other dogs come from her?


This is a breeders breeder. Willows breeder got some digs from her. She sells pets too clearly  
I don't know anyone who had her dogs as pets but I like her a lot. She is very helpful and knowledgeable. She always get right back to me well my questions and requests. I am dying to ask for another picture. She is oz cockapoos. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I keep calling him Batman too!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> That can't happen with out a divorce but i will gladly offer up the name we don't use to Renee, Christine and Molly


Nice try Donna


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Nice try Donna


Mo did me one better

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hehehhhee, has she seen it yet??? lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> hehehhhee, has she seen it yet??? lol


Not yet I'll here the yell from here. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Mo did me one better
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I saw this and thought "what is Donna talking about" now I know that darn petition


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I saw this and thought "what is Donna talking about" now I know that darn petition


I'll be honest with you, before I got Jake the idea of one dog didn't even thrill me. I was a cat person all the way. Our family dog passed away suddenly while I was in the middle of another very difficult situation. I felt like I could not handle that much loss at once and my dad was crying and very lost. 
I had a friend who had the sweetest cockapoo so my depressed mind said that's what I need and I just got the first one I could find.So I can understand someone thinking they would not want two, but honestly it was the best thing I have ever done. 
Tho I am sweating number three and praying it is not a terrible mistake. I mean I want him, but to they want him???


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . . I think Willow will LOVE another brother to torment and wear out . . the good thing about Carley was she was never a biter . . cause she was constantly hanging off of Samis ears!! So that will probably be one thing you won't have to contend with. You already have to take 2 out to do business . . so Ozzie will learn outdoor expectations from them . . His orbiting will not be as bad cause he will be worn out from Willow! Will you be crating in a separate room . . or in your bedroom?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Donna . . . I think Willow will LOVE another brother to torment and wear out . . the good thing about Carley was she was never a biter . . cause she was constantly hanging off of Samis ears!! So that will probably be one thing you won't have to contend with. You already have to take 2 out to do business . . so Ozzie will learn outdoor expectations from them . . His orbiting will not be as bad cause he will be worn out from Willow! Will you be crating in a separate room . . or in your bedroom?


There'll be 4 in the bed and the little one said "roll over, roll over." 

I think that's how it will pan out


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Donna . . . I think Willow will LOVE another brother to torment and wear out . . the good thing about Carley was she was never a biter . . cause she was constantly hanging off of Samis ears!! So that will probably be one thing you won't have to contend with. You already have to take 2 out to do business . . so Ozzie will learn outdoor expectations from them . . His orbiting will not be as bad cause he will be worn out from Willow! Will you be crating in a separate room . . or in your bedroom?


I'm sure it will go the way of willow. I will create him because it is the only way I know how to house train but I don't have the heart to leave him in another room. I am sure as soon as he is going the night dry he will be in the bed but you never know. Every dog is different. Jake loved his crate. He still does. Willow hatred it from day one. 
Shannon (the breeder) says he will only be four pounds when he comes home. He will be nine weeks. Such a little peanut. He is going to be spoiled rotten. 
Both of mine were 5 1/2 pounds at eight weeks and I thought they were small 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He WILL be a little peanut!! Just like you . . Sami liked his crate, but we wanted him out before Carley came home . . so he adapted to our bed VERY well! We kept Carley in hers for 7 months as she was stubborn with letting us know she had to go out for toilet! I would LOVE for them to have been in our bed earlier . . but just didnt trust enuf! lol Carley was 5 lbs when she came to us at 12 weeks . . and is 16 lbs now . . Sami is 24 lbs


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

At 10 weeks when I got them, Beemer was 4lbs 1 oz and Lexi was 4lbs 5oz. In four weeks they were over 7 lbs each and last week they weighed in at just over 17lbs. Sounds like he's going to a munchkin like mine. He can be Bruce Munchkin Wayne (because he's Batman) and then his initials will be BMW making him your own Beemer! this is what sitting out in the cold waiting for Beemer gets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow you guys all have tiny poos! Guess Jake is so big because he was breed back to a cocker. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Wow you guys all have tiny poos! Guess Jake is so big because he was breed back to a cocker.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just the more to love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Omg! I must be the last to know!  I KNEW I'd missed something big!  I'm soooooooooo thrilled for you, he is a true gem. :love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Omg! I must be the last to know!  I KNEW I'd missed something big!  I'm soooooooooo thrilled for you, he is a true gem. :love-eyes:


Keep thinking that when I post seven thousand Ozzy and Willow's first Christmas pictures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, seeing as we're sharing santa's secrets.............





Meet Roxy!  I'm going to meet her tomorrow!  She'll be 5 weeks old tmw, and we bring her home Dec 21st! She is a beautiful fox red little lady, Mum is a fox red show cocker, dad is a fox red miniature poodle. She is my 'secret' birthday/Xmas pressie from DH, but as we are going to meet her tomorrow, he had to share the secret. 

I feel like you Donna, excited but apprehensive as to how she'll get on with our boys. Pretty sure Alfie will be fine, but Dexter is the one I'm not so sure about...I KNOW we are mad, just as we manage to get them house-trained, we introduce another little one into the family. Time will tell, but I'm already besotted. :love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Well, seeing as we're sharing santa's secrets.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! She is beautiful!!! I'm so excited for you I'm dying.and I love the name. We can freak out together

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ali so happy for you she is adorable.. cute little Roxy I bet you and Donna will have lots of stories to tell now Both of you having new baby number 3


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Eeeee how exciting! So many puppies! And both of you going from 2 to 3 at the same time.

Not everyone's cockapoo puppy was tiny - when we brought Tilly home at 9 weeks old she was 7.5lb!! She's 28 now chunky monkey


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SHE IS SO GORGEOUS!!! oh my goodness!!! all of these puppies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SHE IS SO GORGEOUS!!! oh my goodness!!! all of these puppies!!!!!!!!!!


Amanda you better start puppy shopping


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Amanda you better start puppy shopping


So had you Renee! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Amanda you better start puppy shopping


HAHAHA who says I havent been!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Well, seeing as we're sharing santa's secrets.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woohoo!!! Congratulations - loving little foxy foxy - the boys will love her... Eventually!  xx very exciting


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> OMG!!! She is beautiful!!! I'm so excited for you I'm dying.and I love the name. We can freak out together!Petguide.com Free App[/color]


I'm already freaking out, wondering if its the right time etc. but like you, deal is done....we can compare notes and share tips.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think your boys are young enough that they'll adapt easily and will want to play lots  can't wait to see pics of them all together! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Shopping for Ozzy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHH! I love the christmas sweater! that is too cute! awe all ready for your boy to come home!!!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Is it ozzy then? Feels like it should be now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is Ozzy....and Batman!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> it is Ozzy....and Batman!


Ozzy Osgood by day Batman by night!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Ozzy Osgood by day Batman by night!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOVE IT!!! eee! so cute


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> I'm already freaking out, wondering if its the right time etc. but like you, deal is done....we can compare notes and share tips.


I think beautiful Roxy needs her own special intro in her own thread so nobody misses it!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ozzy Osgood by day Batman by night!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha love that!! 
Oozy seems to be sticking, have I missed a confirmation of his name?? X
Cool name Dillon won't be embarrassed calling that name x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha love that!!
> Oozy seems to be sticking, have I missed a confirmation of his name?? X
> Cool name Dillon won't be embarrassed calling that name x


Yes Dillon told us it has meaning for him. Osgood is a goalie and the reason he wanted to play hockey. I like Ozzy and he is from oz cockapoos so I relented.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Yes Dillon told us it has meaning for him. Osgood is a goalie and the reason he wanted to play hockey. I like Ozzy and he is from oz cockapoos so I relented.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cool! Ozzy is good - suits the cute little chap, maybe Dillon will take on a bit of ownership with ozzy? 
One each!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Cool! Ozzy is good - suits the cute little chap, maybe Dillon will take on a bit of ownership with ozzy?
> One each!


I don't know. Willow is his kind of his girl. She is wild and crazy like him. She loves playing with him and sleeping with him in the morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That pic just so made me laugh! 
I love it when I hear billy laughing at a "game" he's paying with R&R, or when he talks to them in a baby voice, telling ruby she's a gorgeous girl (he's only 4!) or he asks Ralph questions as though he will answer him!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That pic just so made me laugh!
> I love it when I hear billy laughing at a "game" he's paying with R&R, or when he talks to them in a baby voice, telling ruby she's a gorgeous girl (he's only 4!) or he asks Ralph questions as though he will answer him!! X


this is an old picture of Dillon he is fifteen now but I tell everyone, Jake is exactly like my first son. He is quite sweet and loving. Willow is wild just like my second son. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Shopping for Ozzy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh Donna . . . I want that big face patch eye doggie!! Where did you get him? Does he have a squeeker in him?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> this is an old picture of Dillon he is fifteen now but I tell everyone, Jake is exactly like my first son. He is quite sweet and loving. Willow is wild just like my second son.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your photos are amazing! I especially love the comparison pics,
Funny how the poos mirror the boys! 
I wonder who ozzy will be like?
(I apologise in advance if I ever call ozzy - oozy, it's the blooming predict a text on the i-pad.
Poor renee is renege or renew, and marzi is marzipan


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Oh Donna . . . I want that big face patch eye doggie!! Where did you get him? Does he have a squeeker in him?


I got it at petco. It is on sale right now. It has a squeaker and crinkle ears

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Your photos are amazing! I especially love the comparison pics,
> Funny how the poos mirror the boys!
> I wonder who ozzy will be like?
> (I apologise in advance if I ever call ozzy - oozy, it's the blooming predict a text on the i-pad.
> Poor renee is renege or renew, and marzi is marzipan


My phone keeps writing Izzy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ozzy Osgood by day Batman by night!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh oh with a name like that I smell trouble


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Oh oh with a name like that I smell trouble


Well if he stars anything i already have his passport ready. Air mail to Canada :canada:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Well if he stars anything i already have his passport ready. Air mail to Canada :canada:


Amanda's second poo??? or mine?? ha! Christine says yayyyyy please be a bad dog!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Amanda's second poo??? or mine?? ha! Christine says yayyyyy please be a bad dog!


His namesake is a Canadian you know....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> His namesake is a Canadian you know....


OMG I thought you named him after Ozzy Osbourne I must get some bifocals for sure:laugh: That is why I thought he might be a bit on the wild side....I'm sure he will be ok


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> OMG I thought you named him after Ozzy Osbourne I must get some bifocals for sure:laugh: That is why I thought he might be a bit on the wild side....I'm sure he will be ok


LOL Christopher Osgood Goalie for the NHL. My sons hero.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> LOL Christopher Osgood Goalie for the NHL. My sons hero.


:laugh::laugh:can you tell i'm not into sports


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup he is part Canadian and batman! Wow super dog! Lol OK not really part Canadian. But I'm sure with his namesake they will give him the Canadian passport no problem! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

